# Spare Room Needed For Summer



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone help? I am looking to come out to Spain for a month or two this summer with a view to moving over permanently next year, and I need accomodation. I will be on my own and my budget is quite tight so does anyone need a lodger for the summer?

I am a web designer so will be working while there on my laptop, but in honesty I am coming out for the sun and a more laid back way of life as I have no ties to keep me here in England at the moment.

I am 27, male, and easy to get along with (I think!). I'm sociable and like a quiet drink in the evenings if not but I wouldn't be clubbing and coming home at all hours every night. I'm not fussed about which part of Spain or Majorca I move to - ideally I would like to be within walking distance of a beach and I'd like to be somewhere with a decent sized Expat community or at least UK tourists, but the only real stipulation is that I need to be somewhere with internet access so that I can work for a few hours a day.

I also wouldn't mind who I stayed with...young, mature (won't say old as don't want to offend!), with or without kids or pets, couples or singles...I'm easy going as you can probably tell.

If anyone fancies having a lodger or knows of anywhere that might be suitable I'd appreciate a reply or PM. If not then thanks for reading this far anyway 

Paul


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Watford82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help? I am looking to come out to Spain for a month or two this summer with a view to moving over permanently next year, and I need accomodation. I will be on my own and my budget is quite tight so does anyone need a lodger for the summer?
> 
> ...


Hey Paul,

In case nobody is able to help you here I suggest you look at this website:

CouchSurfing - Participate in Creating a Better World, One Couch At A Time

G'luck!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Hmmm..

Which month(s)?
How tight is your budget?
..and out of interest do you have a link to any of your work?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why not be a male aupair? You will be treated like one of the family, do a few hours work a day get fed and also receive pocket money. Or offer to teach English in exchange for a room.

Maiden


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

I'm working on a couple of sites at the moment, when they're finished I'll post up the links.

I'm not sure I'd like the responsibility of looking after other peoples kids as I don't have any kind of formal qualifications for that sort of thing. I'd be happy to help out where I could if I stayed with someone with kids but I don't think I'd want it to be a specific part of the arrangement.

With regards to budget, I'm happy to pay whatever the going rate is for renting a room. Does anyone have any ideas what that might be for their regions? 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

What months are you thinking of? Bear in mind that to rent anywhere in the summer would make you a tourist and so you should be in the region of €400+ a week for anything. Long term room rental around here is (well was) about 400€ a month (all inc) but that is generally assuming you'd be there for a year so I'm not really sure how it would work out for just a month or two.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Oops sorry forgot to say which months - was thinking of coming out at the end of June and staying until around the start of September, so probably between 8-10 weeks.

I know these are the most popular months so it's going to push the cost up a little bit..to be honest I guess I'm hoping that someone that has a spare room and maybe hasn't thought of renting it out before will read this and think it's a good idea to make some extra cash, but not charge too much 

Whereabouts are you based Andy?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry ignore that - just seen you're in Marbella.

Can you tell I'm new to the forum!?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Drop me an email, we fit into the "hasn't thought of renting it out before will read this and think it's a good idea to make some extra cash" camp! There's just two of us and we're in a 3bed apartment in a great location right in the heart of Marbella Town so can walk (stagger back) everywhere (5mins to beach, 10mins to Old Town, 45mins Banus) and have a 15mb ADSL connection and could also do with some css help


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

I need a handy man ! you any good at mending things, painting, maintenance of pool, heavier garden work, driving, do you speak spanish ? 


Oh dear I am not that near the beach bugga nor a n decent sized ex pat community !  hope you find somewhere and enjoy the summer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh yeah forgot about the expats... sod all of them in central marbella but could easily catch a bus to Calahonda/Neuva Andalucia to mix with the lager louts/football shirts


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Shame we are Inland, we have a spare room as we have stopped doing our B&B!!!


----------

